# I'm an aviation artist and I wanna say Hi!



## Eknapp57 (Jul 24, 2008)

I want to introduce my art and get some feed back. Thanks all.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 24, 2008)

hello!

Post some work!


----------



## Eknapp57 (Jul 24, 2008)

My website is Ehren Knapp - Aviation Artist | Muralist


----------



## Eknapp57 (Jul 24, 2008)

Let's see if this works..


----------



## ccheese (Jul 24, 2008)

Wewlcome to the forum, eknapp57. Your work is quite good. Do we get
to see more ?

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 24, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Eknapp57 (Jul 24, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Wewlcome to the forum, eknapp57. Your work is quite good. Do we get
> to see more ?
> 
> Charles



Thanks for the compliment! I have alot of my work posted on my website. Ehren Knapp - Aviation Artist | Muralist

I continually post pieces as I finish them. I'm new to computer forums. I look forward to the conversation.
I'm open to suggestions about themes.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2008)

G'day mate, welcome to the forum. Your art looks pretty good!


----------



## Eknapp57 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks. I'm working at it!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 24, 2008)

Great stuff! Really like "Bermuda Crossing". Reminds me of some of the work I used to see in the old "Heavy Metal" magazines. Nice! Being partial to the Luftwaffe, maybe some more along that theme? 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice artwork!! I like the fact that your paintings are not aimed at direct realism, but convey an emotional aspect that realism cannot hope to imagine. Very nice! Please post more.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 24, 2008)

You mean like this one Njaco?

Painting by Ehren Knapp

Ehren Knapp - Aviation Artist | Muralist -- Gallery


----------



## seesul (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Ehren, I enjoyed your artwork!
Greeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## v2 (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome- greetings from Poland! Nice artwork....


----------



## evangilder (Jul 25, 2008)

You've got some nice work there, Ehren. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, I saw that. Very, very nice!


----------



## Eknapp57 (Jul 25, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Nice artwork!! I like the fact that your paintings are not aimed at direct realism, but convey an emotional aspect that realism cannot hope to imagine. Very nice! Please post more.



You got that on the head! 

More postings will be forthcoming. Thanks for your input all!


----------



## Karl Sitts (Jul 25, 2008)

Eknapp57 said:


> My website is Ehren Knapp - Aviation Artist | Muralist


Knap57, Nice work! Thanks fpr posting. Hope to see more. Welcome!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2008)

Great looking work....looking forward to see more..and welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome.


----------

